# Kaufberatung für 20" Rad, wenn Islabikes (zur Zeit) keine Option ist



## colonia7 (23. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich lese schon ganz lange still hier im Forum mit und bin so vor ein paar Jahren auch auf Islabikes gestoßen. 
Mein Sohn (6 Jahre) hat aktuell noch das Islabikes Cnoc16, mit dem wir auch sehr zufrieden waren. Mein Sohn ist mit dem Rad super zurecht gekommen. Aktuell geht es grade noch so mit dem Cnoc16, aber bis zu seinem Geburtstag im Sommer wird es nicht mehr reichen. Daher soll er jetzt zu Weihnachten ein neues Rad bekommen. Nun wollte ich ihm das Beinn 20 L bestellen. Allerdings ist der Umrechnungskurs ja grade sowas von ungünstig, dass das Islabikes raus ist. 70€-100€ Aufpreis für "nichts" ...

Nun habe ich mir die Räder bei den ja mittlerweile doch vorhandenen Islabikes-Konkurrenten angesehen, und habe nun diese drei Räder (hauptsächlich wg. Design) in der engeren Auswahl: Pepperbike, Orbea MX Team 20 und Kubike 20 basic.
Am besten gefällt mir das Orbea MX Team in rot. Allerdings habe ich hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, dass es eher für größere Kinder geeignet ist. Mein Sohn ist eher klein als groß (s.u.). Und eine Gewichtsangabe des aktuellen Modells habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Weiterhin ist mir (als Laie ;-) ) aufgefallen, dass das Orbea-Rad eine Schaltung mit Hebel hat und die beiden anderen Grip-Shift-Schaltung haben. Womit kommen Kinder normalerweise besser klar?
Weiterhin habe ich mir im Internet angesehen: Kaniabike, Woom, Cycletech, Earlyrider. Sind aber raus, weil sie entweder zu teuer sind oder weil sie nicht gefallen.

Leider gibt es bei uns in der Nähe keinen Händler, bei dem man diese Räder mal Probe-fahren kann. Wir sind auch, was Räder angeht, keine Spezialisten, so dass ich garnicht weiß, welche Auswirkungen die veränderte Geometrie bei anderen Fahrradherstellen hätte. Ausschlaggebend damals für den Islabikes-Kauf war das geringe Gewicht und dass ich Puky-Räder hässlich finde... ;-)

Folgende Infos noch:
01. Innenbeinlänge? --> 50cm
02. Größe? --> 119cm
03. Alter? --> 6 1/2 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? --> ja, seit er 4 ist (Cnoc16)
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? --> so um die 400€
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? --> nein
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? --> nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? --> nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? --> für den täglichen Gebrauch
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? --> Strasse, Wald, flach

Im Voraus schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

Antworten gibt es doch hier schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kauf...chtig-welches-kinderfahrrad-ich-suche.657776/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. November 2015)

Wenn das Kubike im Budget liegt, ist es erste Wahl.


----------



## KIV (23. November 2015)

Wenn ein gebrauchtes Rad nicht in Frage kommt, würde ich zum Kubike greifen.
Ansonsten Isla 20" small hier für ca. 300€: http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-islabike/k0


----------



## below (23. November 2015)

Unser Sohn hatte bereits ein Islabike CNOC14, ein Pepperbike (16er) und soll jetzt auch auf 20" wechseln. Die üblichen Verdächtigen kamen also in Frage.

Durch Zufall bin ich dann noch auf das Orbea gestossen.

Am Wochenende haben wir uns dann einige Händler bzw. Räder angeschaut - unter anderem ein Orbea MX20 Dirt. Er ist 1,21m groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von ca 51cm. Der Stattel auf dem Orbea war schon ca 3cm herausgezogen bei der Probefahrt. Daher sollte Euer Sohn da auf jeden Fall drauf passen.

Ich war sowohl vom Islabike als auch vom Pepperbike absolut überzeugt. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass mir das Orbea extrem gut gefallen hat. Wir haben an dem Tag einige Räder probegefahren und mein Sohn wollte das Orbea danach unbedingt haben. Die Rahmengeometrie war für ihn perfekt und er hat sich darauf sichtlich wohl gefühlt. Dazu der vergleichsweise sehr gute Preis haben dazu geführt das es unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird.

Ich habe die Team Version bestellt und es wird diese Woche beim Händler ankommen. Danach kann ich es gerne noch mal für Dich wiegen. Selbst das Dirt kam mir aber deutlich leichter vor als das Cube 200, das mein Sohn vorher bei einem anderen Händler gefahren ist.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Wenn ein gebrauchtes Rad nicht in Frage kommt, würde ich zum Kubike greifen.
> Ansonsten Isla 20" small hier für ca. 300€: http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-islabike/k0





colonia7 schrieb:


> Daher soll er jetzt zu Weihnachten ein neues Rad bekommen. Nun wollte ich ihm das Beinn 20 L bestellen. Allerdings ist der Umrechnungskurs ja grade sowas von ungünstig, dass das Islabikes raus ist. 70€-100€ Aufpreis für "nichts" ...


??


----------



## KIV (23. November 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ??


Sorry, hab das "L" überlesen und nur diese Info verarbeitet: Mein Sohn ist eher klein als groß (s.u.).
Wenn 20" L geht, sollte aber doch 24" small auch (bald) gehen... Ich bin bei Kinderrädern ein großer Fan von kleinen Rahmen mit großen Rädern. Bei Kaniabikes.eu ist die Überstandshöhe nur um 2,5cm unterschiedlich angegeben.
Evtl. einen extrakurzen Vorbau dazu, und bis Weihnachten gut füttern...


----------



## below (23. November 2015)

Also mein Sohn ist ja 1-2 cm größer als der von colonia7, hätte aber auf keines der 24er wirklich gut drauf gepasst. Dafür war meist das Oberrohr auch zu lang. Da kauf ich lieber alle 1 1/2 - 2 Jahre ein neues Rad und nehme einen kleinen Wertverlust in kauf als dass er sich auf nem zu großen Rad "quält"


----------



## colonia7 (23. November 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Antworten gibt es doch hier schon:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kauf...chtig-welches-kinderfahrrad-ich-suche.657776/



danke für den Link. Finde da jedoch keine Antworten auf meine Fragen. Hatte vorher schon dort geschaut.
(und Tunen möchte ich nicht)


----------



## colonia7 (23. November 2015)

below schrieb:


> Unser Sohn hatte bereits ein Islabike CNOC14, ein Pepperbike (16er) und soll jetzt auch auf 20" wechseln. Die üblichen Verdächtigen kamen also in Frage.
> 
> Durch Zufall bin ich dann noch auf das Orbea gestossen.
> 
> ...



Lieben Dank für die Antwort. Das hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter, da unsere beiden Kinder ja größentechnisch recht nah beieinander sind. Würde mich über weitere Infos freuen, wenn ihr das Rad habt. Welche Farbe wird es bei euch?


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

Hier noch mehr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auch-kleinen-kindern-was-vernuenftiges-kaufen-oder-aufbauen.325656/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leic...hrrad-bei-pepper-bike-sale-zuschlagen.764362/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (23. November 2015)

Es wird rot. Mir haben zwar die anderen Farben besser gefallen aber wenn der Sohn dann sagt "Papa, sollst Du das Rad fahren oder ich" sollte man an der richtigen Stelle auch mal nachgeben


----------



## colonia7 (23. November 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Sorry, hab das "L" überlesen und nur diese Info verarbeitet: Mein Sohn ist eher klein als groß (s.u.).
> Wenn 20" L geht, sollte aber doch 24" small auch (bald) gehen... Ich bin bei Kinderrädern ein großer Fan von kleinen Rahmen mit großen Rädern. Bei Kaniabikes.eu ist die Überstandshöhe nur um 2,5cm unterschiedlich angegeben.
> Evtl. einen extrakurzen Vorbau dazu, und bis Weihnachten gut füttern...



24" hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, kommt aber noch nicht in Frage. Lt. der Islabikes-Größentabelle ist er noch nicht mal in der Range vom Beinn 20L (es fehlen noch 2cm bei der Bein-Innenlänge). Zum 24"er sind es noch 7cm. Da hätte er wahrscheinlich keinen großen Spaß. Da die kleine Schwester das Rad irgendwann erben wird, wäre es nicht so tragisch, wenn mein Sohn es nur 1-2 Jahre nutzen würde.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/20er/
oder:
Sonderpreis
http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-20-in-rot-blau-turkis-oder-weiss.html


----------



## trifi70 (23. November 2015)

Wenn wir eine Umfrage draus machen, sehe ich Kubike mit 3 Stimmen leicht vorne...


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn wir eine Umfrage draus machen, sehe ich Kubike mit 3 Stimmen leicht vorne...


wiso?
an der Ausstattung geben sich beide nicht viel mehr!


----------



## Ann (23. November 2015)

ich würde auch das kubike nehmen. wir haben unser 24er isla trotz schlechtem kurs (vor dem lieferstop, den es dann gab) bestellt, aber da gab es noch kein kubike  wobei das pepper im angebot auch gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (23. November 2015)

Hi
gebraucht scheidet aus? oft gibt es Steppenwolf oder Cube Bikes bei ebay Kleinanzeigen zu vernünftigen Preisen,  (hab so schon 2 super Bikes gekauft, 2 leichte Reifen neu dazu, fertig, Kids begeistert......)


----------



## DianaD80 (23. November 2015)

Also ich würde evtl. auch das 24er small versuchen. Meiner hat ein islabike 20l und ist mit 112 zum 5 Geburtstag umgestiegen vom 16er cnoc. War kein Problem er kam halt nur mit den Zehenspitzen runter. Nächstes Jahr bekommt er das kubike 24l und wird sicher auch da noch unter der offiziellen Größe liegen. Fahrt ihr denn auch im Winter? Sonst warte doch noch bis zum Frühjahr vielleicht sind dann noch ein paar cm dazu gekommen und er passt auf 24s?


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

IM BIKEMARKT GIBT ES EIN 24er ISLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trifi70 (23. November 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> wiso?
> an der Ausstattung geben sich beide nicht viel mehr!


wil 3 (nein: inzwischen 4) Leute für das Kubike sind!!!!!


----------



## Fisch123 (23. November 2015)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie @spicy-doc .
Ich habe zwar schon jede Menge 20" aufgebaut, aber leider bekommt man beim Verkauf nicht immer das raus, was man sich erhofft hat. Viele Eltern kaufen ihren Kindern eben kein hochpreisiges Rad. Und mit hochpreisig meine ich Räder ab 600€.
Auch muss man immer Angst haben, dass es nicht wegkommt.
200er Cube Team gibt es schon für unter 120€ ein bißchen gepimmt und gut ist.
Kinder in diesem Alter wissen einfach noch nicht zu schätzen ob ein Rad 80€ oder 600€ kostet. Ist meine persönliche Meinung .  
Sabine


----------



## spicy-doc (24. November 2015)

und wenn man sieht, wie die "Dinger" behandelt werden, wenn mal was nicht so klappt wie erwartet..


----------



## colonia7 (27. November 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank an alle für eure Antworten und Ideen! 
In der engeren Auswahl sind jetzt nur noch das KUbike und Orbea MX Team (Orbea nur wegen dem Design ... das rote sieht schon echt schick aus und bei KUbike gibt es rot nur gegen 75€ Aufpreis).
Gebrauchte Räder haben wir uns auch 1-2 angesehen. Aber die sahen schon echt ranzig aus. Und wenn man das Rad zur Aufbereitung dann noch weggeben muss (traue ich mir selber nicht zu), dann kann man das Geld auch in ein neues Rad investieren.
Da das Rad auf jeden Fall irgendwann an die kleine Schwester vererbt wird, ist das mit dem Neupreis auch noch einigermaßen OK.
Was wir jetzt aber tatsächlich noch überlegen ist, ob es ein 20 oder 24 Zoll Rad wird. Wir werden mal beim Nachbarn das 24 Zoll Rad (ist aber weder KUbike noch Orbea) testen, in wie weit das gehen würde ... damit man überhaupt mal eine Ahnung von 24 Zoll hat. 
Mit Schuhen hat mein Sohn einen Innenbeinlänge von 52cm. Lt. Kubikes-Größentabelle ist die niedrigste Sattelhöhe des 24s bei 66cm. Das erscheint mir doch etwas viel. Beim 20er ist die niedrigste Sattelhöhe mit 57cm angegeben.
Ich werde berichten, für was wir uns final entschieden haben.


----------



## below (27. November 2015)

Bei den 24er war unserem Sohn nicht nur die Höhe zu groß, sondern vor allem die Oberrohrlänge. Er hängt dann mehr drauf als zu sitzen. Dann lieber 1 1/2 Jahre 20" oder ein wirklich optimal passendes 24er, was es aber wieder deutlich teurer macht.

Bilder vom Orbea kann ich Dir spätestens Montag zeigen. Es ist heute beim Händler angekommen.



> Orbea nur wegen dem Design


Man sollte das Orbea nicht schlechter machen als es ist. Klar ist das Kubike noch mal nen Kilo leichter. Von der Verarbeitung her könnte ich aber jetzt nicht behaupten, dass das Orbea schlechter ist als unser Islabike oder Pepperbike vorher.

Orbea oder Kubike war dann in unserem Fall eine reine Geschmacksentscheidung unseres Juniors - und die ging klar für das Orbea aus.


----------



## Y_G (27. November 2015)

Kubike schreibt beim 24S IBL 56 cm und beim 20 50cm, da würde ich schon noch beim 20" bleiben. Wenn er natürlich über den Winter einen großen Schuss macht würde vielleicht auch ein sehr kleines 24" gehen. unser großer hat mit IBL 56-57 (ohne Schuhe) aufs 24" gewechselt.


----------



## below (30. November 2015)

Ich hab das Orbea gerade beim Händler abgeholt. Jetzt darf es bis Weihnachten erst mal im Büro verbringen. Mir persönliche haben die matten Farbtöne zwar besser gefallen, aber es steht auch in Rot sehr gut dar.

Einmal im Größenvergleich zum Hot Pepper 16:






und einige Detailbilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (30. November 2015)

Witzig, bei mir steht auch was im Büro.
Kaniabike 20small für meinen Neffen...


----------



## Taurus1 (30. November 2015)

Auch wenn ich schon ein Kania Twenty und ein Twentyfour large fuer meine Tochter gekauft habe, das Design von Orbea mit den doch speziellen Rohrformen gefaellt mir immer wieder.


----------



## KIV (1. Dezember 2015)

Optisch ganz ansprechend, ja. Aber nur, weil alle Erwachsenenräder aktuell auch so aussehen. Bei einem Rad, das niemals eine Gabel mit 20cm Federweg verbaut bekommt, ist dieser Knick vorm Steuerrohr total unlogisch.
Das gehört mE andersrum, damit die Kids mit einer niedrigen Überstandshöhe früh auf größere Laufräder wechseln können.


----------



## track94 (1. Dezember 2015)

Mein Sohn hatte sich letztes Jahr auch direkt in das rot schwarze Orbea verliebt....Gott sei dank war dann noch genug Zeit bis Weihnachten sodas das blaue Pepper keine Enttäuschung war


----------



## KIV (1. Dezember 2015)

In jungen Jahren ver- und entliebt man sich sehr schnell...Gottseidank!


----------



## colonia7 (1. Dezember 2015)

below schrieb:


> Ich hab das Orbea gerade beim Händler abgeholt. Jetzt darf es bis Weihnachten erst mal im Büro verbringen. Mir persönliche haben die matten Farbtöne zwar besser gefallen, aber es steht auch in Rot sehr gut dar.
> 
> Einmal im Größenvergleich zum Hot Pepper 16:
> 
> ...




1000 Dank für die Bilder! Das Orbea sieht echt schick aus!!!


----------



## colonia7 (1. Dezember 2015)

@ track94 und KIV: warum gottseidank?

Bestellt habe ich immer noch nichts. Ich finde es ja einfacher ein Auto zu bestellen ;-)
Im Rennen sind immer noch das Kubike (weil "Gewinner" hier ;-) ) und das Orbea (wg. dem Design). Wahrscheinlich mache ich es nun davon abhängig, ob mein Sohn besser mit Schalthebel (Orbea) oder dem Drehgriff (Kubikes) umgehen kann.


----------



## below (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub man darf da auch nicht zu viel Wissenschaft draus machen. Die Kinder sind doch meistens viel weniger kritisch als die Eltern. Unser Sohn ist vom Kokua Jumper über CNOC und Pepperbike immer prima zurecht gekommen und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das auch mit dem Orbea nicht ändern wird.

Und wenn Du Dich mit dem Kubike besser fühlst, warum nicht? Gefallen wird es Deinem Sohn sicher.


----------



## KIV (1. Dezember 2015)

colonia7 schrieb:


> @ track94 und KIV: warum gottseidank?
> 
> Bestellt habe ich immer noch nichts. Ich finde es ja einfacher ein Auto zu bestellen ;-)
> Im Rennen sind immer noch das Kubike (weil "Gewinner" hier ;-) ) und das Orbea (wg. dem Design). Wahrscheinlich mache ich es nun davon abhängig, ob mein Sohn besser mit Schalthebel (Orbea) oder dem Drehgriff (Kubikes) umgehen kann.


'Gottseidank' deshalb, weil man die Kids auch noch etwas beeinflussen kann. Mein Neffe hat neulich die Lieblingsfarbe auf 'orange' gewechselt, weil unser Junior ein oranges Fahrrad fährt. Auf diesen Sachverhalt hatten wir ihn dezent hingewiesen, damit ihm sein Weihnachtsgeschenk auch gefällt... 
Ursprünglich sollte das Rad rot sein.

Zu Deiner/Eurer Entscheidung kann ich nur beitragen, dass ich nem guten Bekannten das Kubike empfohlen habe (Kaniabike war nicht lieferbar) und das Rad einen sehr guten Eindruck macht. Das Kaniabike mit dem noch niedrigeren Oberrohr gefällt mir zwar etwas besser, weil das das Absitzen im Notfall doch sehr erleichtert. Wenn der Fahrer aber schon etwas größer ist, ist das auch nicht so wild.
Drehgriff finde ich für den Anfang einfacher und logischer, zumal die Kids in dem Alter ja ziemlich schaltfaul sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (1. Dezember 2015)

Als Fazit des ganzen könnte man auch sagen ......egal welches der Räder du kaufst es wird die richtige Entscheidung sein weil du dir über ein Kinderrad gedanken gemacht hast


----------



## below (1. Dezember 2015)

Amen


----------



## LTB (2. Dezember 2015)

@below : Hast du das Orbea MX20 mal wiegen können? Das Gewicht, im Vergleich zu Kania und KUbike würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## below (2. Dezember 2015)

Noch nicht. Da es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist steht es im Büro und ich hab hier keine Waage. Spätestens Freitag komme ich aber dazu.


----------



## below (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich konnte es bisher leider nur an einer mechanischen Kofferwaage wiegen, ohne Reflektoren aber mit Pedalen. Ich hoffe das ich am Wochenende noch eine genauere Waage finde / bekommen. Die Kofferwaage bleibt nach mehreren Versuchen immer bei ganz knapp über 9kg stehen. Ich weiß, das ist für nicht besonders präzise, aber zumindest schon mal eine Richtung.

Wie gesagt, sobald ich hier eine genauere Messung habe gebe ich Bescheid.

edit:

wurde hier ja schon gewogen und passt mit meinem Ergebnis überein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/goto/post?id=9506427#post-9506427


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

9 kg inkl. Pedalen und das für 350 Eur, das wäre ein prima Gewicht. Bin gespannt auf den Wert auf der "Präzisionswaage"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt, in dem Parallelthread wurde es ja auch schon gewogen. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwo eine präzisere Waage auftreiben kann.


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja, stimmt, das waren aber ältere Modelle. Da es Preissenkungen gab, würde ich Gewichte nicht 1:1 von einem Jahrgang auf den nächsten übertragen wollen. Wenn die 9 stimmt und ich das vorab gewusst hätte, hätte ich vermutlich die Kohle noch draufgetan und statt Merida doch das Orbea gekauft. Allerdings ist das auch höher...


----------



## below (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Kofferwaage ist kein Präzisionsgerät, lag im Vergleich zu den Waagen am Flughafen bisher aber auch nie wirklich daneben. Klar, man kann keine 100 Gramm genau ablesen. Da ich aber noch deutlich von der 9,5 entfernt bin, auch nach 10 Versuchen, deckt sich das mit der "alten" Messung doch ganz gut.


----------



## track94 (4. Dezember 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, das waren aber ältere Modelle. Da es Preissenkungen gab, würde ich Gewichte nicht 1:1 von einem Jahrgang auf den nächsten übertragen wollen. Wenn die 9 stimmt und ich das vorab gewusst hätte, hätte ich vermutlich die Kohle noch draufgetan und statt Merida doch das Orbea gekauft. Allerdings ist das auch höher...




Ist das Merida nicht 24 zoll ?


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

sorry, ich bin ganz offensichtlich verwirrt.  Ich hoffe, es liegt nur an den Drogen  und nicht am Alter  Das 24" Orbea ist teurer und soll wohl 9,9 wiegen, wo ich mit dem Merida nach Gabel/Vorbau/Lenkertausch ja auch bin...


----------



## track94 (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenns nur an den Drogen liegt.....


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2015)

Das hat mit Drogen nix zu tun, mittelbar jedoch mit dem Alter. Leute mit recht guter Auffassungsgabe entwickeln einen Automatismus, der Erinnerungen tiefer abspeichert, die nicht so oft gebraucht werden. Die sind nicht sofort verfügbar, aber reaktivierbar. Mit zunehmendem Alter immer mehr. Leider will man das meist nicht wahrhaben und wähnt die Erinnerungen im Sofort-verfügbar-Speicher und holt dann Halbwahrheiten hoch, weil man nicht richtig nachdenken will. Lustig wird's ab 60...  

Also bleib ruhig bei den Drogen... ;-))


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (4. Dezember 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> 9 kg inkl. Pedalen und das für 350 Eur, das wäre ein prima Gewicht. Bin gespannt auf den Wert auf der "Präzisionswaage"


Aber nur wenn es komplett fahrfertig übergeben wird.
Mit präzise eingestellten Bremsen und (zur Not) mit nochmal zentrierten Laufrädern. Speziell auf eventuelle Höhenschläge bezogen.
Im Karton sind dafür 350 € irgendwie ein bißchen arg happig.

Aber ... 

Die 2016er MS 100 von Conway (20er) haben mit Starrgabel ein Gewicht von 8,5kg.
Ohne Pedale. Allerdings ist die nicht bis in den Himmel überlobte Firma aber auch nur mit 7-Gang Schaltung am Start.


----------



## below (4. Dezember 2015)

Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Islabike, Kania und Co. sind teurer und Du bekommst sie auch in nem Karton.

Bei Orbea kannst Du das Rad direkt an den Dir nächstgelegenen Händler liefern lassen. Der macht dann die komplette Montage und Einstellung für lau und dort holst Du das Rad ab.

Genau so hab ich es gemacht und da finde ich 350€ durchaus als fairen Preis.


----------



## LTB (4. Dezember 2015)

9,X kg für 350€ finde ich fair 



trifi70 schrieb:


> sorry, ich bin ganz offensichtlich verwirrt.  Ich hoffe, es liegt nur an den Drogen  und nicht am Alter  Das 24" Orbea ist teurer und soll wohl 9,9 wiegen, wo ich mit dem Merida nach Gabel/Vorbau/Lenkertausch ja auch bin...



Klar wenn man noch Teile rumfliegen hat kann man das günstigere nehmen und tunen. Wenn nicht, ist das Orbea doch ein faires Kinderkomplett Rad mit dem Prädikat sofort losfahren bei gutem P/L Verhältnis.

Ich werde es mir in jedem Fall mal angucken, ein Händler dafür ist nur 10km entfernt und der Kleine wird im nächsten Sommer 7 und hoffentlich groß genug für 24", damit er von seinem jetzigen 20" Panzer mal weg kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es komplett fahrfertig übergeben wird.
> Mit präzise eingestellten Bremsen und (zur Not) mit nochmal zentrierten Laufrädern. Speziell auf eventuelle Höhenschläge bezogen.
> Im Karton sind dafür 350 € irgendwie ein bißchen arg happig.


Du, ich habe wie bekannt mit "vormontierten" Rädern überhaupt kein Problem. Alles andere baue ich normalerweise zu 100% selbst auf, nur bei den Kinderrädern ist das leider schnell unwirtschaftlich...


----------



## KIV (5. Dezember 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Du, ich habe wie bekannt mit "vormontierten" Rädern überhaupt kein Problem. Alles andere baue ich normalerweise zu 100% selbst auf, nur bei den Kinderrädern ist das leider schnell unwirtschaftlich...


...aber es macht trotzdem großen Spaß!


----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2015)

Ja genau, deshalb kauf ich ja die Gurken mit Bleigabel und Höhenschlag im Hinterrad. Zu schrauben find' sich imma watt!


----------

